# Couldn't Pass up the photo op. (car lovers)



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I went into work today (sat) when the shop was closed to do a little work on my bike; new brake pads, neaten up my computer wire routing, tune the shifters. And I was suddenly struck with the idea to take a few pictures of the GF with some of our cars. Oh did I mention I'm a certified Porsche tech, guess that would clear up where I work. Sorry for the poor lighting, Like I said we were closed. Check em out:























































:thumbsup:


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Theres a bike in that pic? hehe. That Porsche is an engineering marvel.


----------



## kyle h (Jul 18, 2007)

Carrera GT... holy ****!

It looks a lot better in black than in that grey color.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a guy that brings one out every year to Mont Tremblant race track in Canada. That V10 sounds like Satan on wheels, though I'm sure you already know that.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! you must really hate monday morning. I can't imagine all the lewd thoughts going through my head locked up in that place.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

That's not a car.
This is a car.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> That's not a car.
> This is a car.


No that's not a car, Its an (german) engineering master piece.

This is a car










They look really good in black, yellow is sharp to. we had a baby blue one that I liked but alot of people didn't. It was a slight shade off from gulf blue, that kept it from looking really good.

And yes they sound like Satan on wheels.


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

*sick job man*

Call me a snob but the Carrera GT's old news, I wanna see more of that GT3 on the lift...or...dare I say, the new GT2, please post pics if one comes your way.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

brad h said:


> Call me a snob but the Carrera GT's old news, I wanna see more of that GT3 on the lift...or...dare I say, the new GT2, please post pics if one comes your way.


Here's a GT3 RS at Watkins Glen. The guy that owns this also has a 911 Cup Car that I was able to get about 20 minutes in as a passenger because he was looking to buy a GTI to play around with (my car). THAT was a wild ride. Makes a GT2 look like a lame dog. BUT, GT2 is still sick of course. I drive with an Audi club so there are always a ton of Porsche's, but I've never seen a GT2. There was however, one at Lime Rock Park in April at an event that I wasn't able to go to. I guess it was a big deal. I'm not a huge Porsche fan, but I understand the GT2 is beyond impossible to find.

Sorry for all the pics. I'm a car nut first and foremost.










Me chasing down a 911 Turbo









Said Turbo









And you can't go wrong with one of these


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Carrera GT...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> Me chasing down a 911 Turbo


"Chasing down" a 996 Turbo in a GTI, on a straight? He must have been coasting/broken down/out of fuel.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

Nah he was held up the slow junky Porsche in front of him. In the turns however, he never got away from me, only on the straights. He was driving out of his class, and my car is no slouch either.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> Nah he was held up the slow junky Porsche in front of him. In the turns however, he never got away from me, only on the straights. He was driving out of his class, and my car is no slouch either.


Hmmm...a GTI driver is describing a 993 with an aerokit wing as "slow and junky"? That's funny.

Stock, that "slow and junky" 993 will kill your GTI, assuming equal drivers of course.

Your car may be "no slouch" compared to equal cars, but given equal drivers the 996 Turbo will walk your GTI in the corners, on the straights, and through the braking zones, assuming equal drivers of course.

p.s. How is the 996 Turbo driver being held up by the 993 driver when the 993 is ten car lengths in front of him?


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

My car does the 1/4 in 13.5 sec, which an N/A 993 would not do. The driver of that car was a total moron, thereby making the car "slow and junky." The Turbo is held up because the white Porsche is at the end of a straight, and he does not have time to pass before the turn. And yes, drivers being equal a 996 Turbo would destroy my car in every way possible. But, the drivers are not equal, and thusly, I stick right with this particular 996 Turbo in the turns.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> My car does the 1/4 in 13.5 sec, which an N/A 993 would not do.


Which has no bearing upon road track performance. If driven competently, the 993 would brake later, corner faster and have faster exit speed onto the straight.

(if you want to bench race the 993's 1/4 times just take a gander here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_993e you make such silly, absolute claims)



StreetSpeed said:


> The driver of that car was a total moron, thereby making the car "slow and junky."


No, that just means that the driver doesn't have much experience/skills. The car would still crush your GTI, given equal drivers.



StreetSpeed said:


> The Turbo is held up because the white Porsche is at the end of a straight, and he does not have time to pass before the turn.


If the Turbo was being held up by the 993, the Turbo would be riding the 993's rear bumper, without room to pass before the braking zone. The Turbo has better legs than the 993 so if he was truly being held up (especially by a driver that you claim is a "moron") he would be riding the bumper, or just a few car lengths back (counting on faster exit speed to slingshot past the 993 on exit).



StreetSpeed said:


> And yes, drivers being equal a 996 Turbo would destroy my car in every way possible. But, the drivers are not equal, and thusly, I stick right with this particular 996 Turbo in the turns.


Even with a newbie behind the wheel/my wife behind the wheel there is no way that you would "chase down" (as you claimed) a 996 Turbo on a straight. All he/she would have to do was stomp on the "go" pedal and you would be bus-lengths behind.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright Michael Shumacher. You are a driving legend so I clearly can't pull one over on you. You have tens of thousands of miles on road courses, so you clearly know everything there is to know. My car is slow, I don't know how to drive, and old 911's are the pinnacle of engineering prowess. You win.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> Alright Michael Shumacher. My car is slow, I don't know how to drive, and old 911's are the pinnacle of engineering prowess. You win.


I'm not Michael Schumacher by any stretch, nor have I claimed to be.

It's simply that your grandiose claims are outrageous (and nonsensical) to someone who has actual track time in/with GTIs/996 Turbos/993s.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> No that's not a car, Its an (german) engineering master piece.
> .


Yep. I want one.


----------



## Whyteboy (Nov 12, 2006)

My Dodge Ram Hemi will do 13.5 in the 1/4 mile...


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> stomp on the "go" pedal and you would be bus-lengths behind.


sweet, that's the one on the left, correct?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. I love the Carrera GT. Saw a beautiful yellow one at the dealer a few years ago when they first came out. Wow!

The GT2 is off-the-charts .....and it actually beats the Carrera GT in 0-60 time (3.4 vs 3.6) and at $192,000 is a comparative steal.. though I'm sure those 605 ponies catch up before the 1/4 mile passes.

_"Imagine a Porsche that combines the blown thrust of the 911 Turbo, the tango-champion agility of the 911 GT3, and an extra-generous seasoning of Zuffenhausen alchemy-that's the $192,560 GT2. You'll recall that, in our first test of the GT3 (May 2007), we dubbed it "the greatest 911 ever." A bold statement, but now that we've driven its twin-turbo, rear-drive sibling, we're making an even loftier proclamation: The GT2 is, quite simply, the finest road-going Porsche of all time. Yes, better even than the $450,000, V-10-powered Carrera GT exoticar. Really."_ Motor Trend May 2008

Yep gotta love bench racing and car mag pronouncments.  Both are two very, very cool cars. IMHO.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

ScreenName said:


> sweet, that's the one on the left, correct?


Only in Australia and New Zealand...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gotta love bench racing. "My car would walk yours any day...it's 0.00003 seconds faster in the 1/4 mile."

I was heading to work a couple of weeks ago and saw an orange 911 GT3 RS parked downtown. I nearly broke my neck trying to look at it.

Also my car mechanic had just finished a 30K mile service on some Ferrari to the tune of $6000. $6000 oil change!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Whyteboy said:


> My Dodge Ram Hemi will do 13.5 in the 1/4 mile...


"Wow. A Hemi. Balls to the wall."


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

KRob said:


> Yep gotta love bench racing and car mag pronouncments.  Both are two very, very cool cars. IMHO.


GT2 and Carrera GT are both very cool cars.

Having driven both, I disagree with Motor trend. If I had to pick one, it would be the Carrera GT, even though the consumables are much more expensive for the GT vs. the GT2.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

StreetSpeed said:


> There's a guy that brings one out every year to Mont Tremblant race track in Canada. That V10 sounds like Satan on wheels, though I'm sure you already know that.


It's a tool not a jewel, drive the damn thing rather than trailering it!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I love the new 911's, but I'm sorta old school and the 993 series (last of the air cooled cars) is still my favorite...


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Gti*



urinal mint said:


> "Chasing down" a 996 Turbo in a GTI, on a straight? He must have been coasting/broken down/out of fuel.


Those lil GTI\Golfs are perfect for hauling your MTB, you have to admit.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

aries14 said:


> Those lil GTI\Golfs are perfect for hauling your MTB, you have to admit.


Works for me . . . (though I have since replaced the roof rack with a hitch--much quieter)

Gotta love a bike hauler that gets 30+mpg on the freeway.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Sweeeeeet!!*



TLL said:


> Works for me . . . (though I have since replaced the roof rack with a hitch--much quieter)
> 
> Gotta love a bike hauler that gets 30+mpg on the freeway.


About a month ago, I was really on the hunt for a 2nd car. I had this vision of a Gray or Navy Golf. I have since stopped looking and decided to hold onto the extra cash. I still want another car for my mountain bike, but not in the rush I was in a month ago.

One day I will re-visit this option. By the way your car and set up look really nice!!!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mrledzeppelin: Pix look like you want to race...I drove this at a racing school at Roebling Road. I have a Ferrari & now need the bike to match.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Bugatti Veyron*

Fast cars and World Champions go hand-in-hand....


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't think anyone who rode a bicycle for a living would have the money for a Veyron. That's for actors, drug dealers, and business tycoons!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

StreetSpeed said:


> I didn't think anyone who rode a bicycle for a living would have the money for a Veyron. That's for actors, drug dealers, and business tycoons!


The car is not owned by the team or Irina. The gentleman that owns the car is a sponsor of the Russian Sports Federation. It was on loan for the Offenburg World Cup weekend. Lets just say....it got *a lot* of attention.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

Gotcha. I figured it was something like that.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

TLL said:


> Works for me . . . (though I have since replaced the roof rack with a hitch--much quieter)
> 
> Gotta love a bike hauler that gets 30+mpg on the freeway.


What's a ball park price on a setup like that? I have a cheap Schwinn hatch mount rack, but I don't feel too good about it. It's fine for the 4 mile drive to my local trails, but I don't know that I'd want to travel far with it.

Also, does that roof rack remove easily? I wouldn't want it on top of my car at track days.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> Oh did I mention I'm a certified Porsche tech, guess that would clear up where I work. Sorry for the poor lighting, Like I said we were closed. Check em out:


On a side note, just curious, what did it take to become a certified Porsche tech? I'm sure they just don't let anybody work on expensive cars like a Porsche, so what type of training and work experience did you have that enabled you to get such a cool job?


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Yow. Nice. But I have to ask. As a gearhead obsessed with the finest engineering, manufacturing, and driving in the world of total-performance automobiles,


...what is a mid-range, mass-produced Gary Fisher doing in there? Kinda out of place.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> That's not a car.
> This is a car.


I actually much prefer the Carrera GT...

To be honest also, if I could have any car right now, I would take an Audi RS-4.

None of this steroidal 1k horsepower madness...


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

FisherCraig said:


> I actually much prefer the Carrera GT...
> 
> To be honest also, if I could have any car right now, I would take an Audi RS-4.
> 
> None of this steroidal 1k horsepower madness...


X2. Though that RS-4 may be getting replaced in my 'want' factor by the Nissan GT-R. Sure it's not an Audi, but you basically can't buy a better performing, and sure as hell not for 70Gs (or whatever the mark up will be).


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

StreetSpeed said:


> X2. Though that RS-4 may be getting replaced in my 'want' factor by the Nissan GT-R. Sure it's not an Audi, but you basically can't buy a better performing, and sure as hell not for 70Gs (or whatever the mark up will be).


Actually, I totally agree.. I love Nissan, they are my favorite overall car company. (I had a Nissan 3.5SE 5 speed) what a great car...
The GT-R is totally badass for the dollar!!


----------



## Cypress (Jan 4, 2008)

If anyone would like to know the sound Zeus makes when he has sex, this is it. FF to 40 seconds.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Cypress said:


> If anyone would like to know the sound Zeus makes when he has sex, this is it.


Zeus farts during sex?

That car sounds like a motorboat, and that driver drives like an idiot.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm a N/A power kinda guy, I love the GT3, and actually prefer the GT3 over the RS b/c the clutch is a tade to brutal for a road car imo, though it does shift like a mo fo. I love the CGT, and its odd b/c its got to be the only car that sounds worse with after market exhaust. The tubi's make it sound like a fast reving Subaru and the AWE's well.... I don't know they all just muffle out all the other beautiful noises the car makes; intake, gear wine.... Porsche really got the exhaust note perfect on that one :thumbsup:

I went to school for two years and was and apprentice for a little while, but you'd be surprised how often people just get hired off the streets to work on these.

And who's ripping on my "mid level" Gary Fisher? thats a low blow damn :nono: .

as for the new GT-R, sorry its lame, the R34 is way better. I don't care what the numbers say.

Some more GT3 picks










and p.s. new GT-R < R-34









































































who can guess how rare this car is?


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Yo, Mrledzeppelin, what are your thoughts on the Cayman and Cayman S? Two cars that some of us regular working stiffs might actually be able to afford. Just curious what a Porsche tech thinks of those two 911 wanna-be's?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Dang, could that shop possible be any cleaner? Look at that floor!


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

My turn... last week I had a brush with automotive greatness. Last week I was working some extra ours to get some designs out and while I was waiting for a rendering to finish I was scoping Autoblog and saw a series of photos showing a Reventon being uncrated. Man, I thought, that looks familiar -- after further digging I read that it was in the Las Vegas Lamborghini dealership -- which is two blocks from my office.

So we ran over there the next day at lunch to see if it was still there. And it was set in the middle of the showroom next to a Saleen S7, two Veyrons, a Muira and over a dozen Gallardos and Murcielagos. Sheesh, there is way too much money in this town. Of course it was the one day last week I didn't have my cameras with me. But my buddy had his camera phone.

mbb


----------



## Cypress (Jan 4, 2008)

HotBlack said:


> Zeus farts during sex?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

That Reventon is beautiful, and very exclusive, I think I recall they're making 20?

The Cayman is a great car, handles so nice. The extra power of the Cayman S is worth the money. And you can get loads of options. I wish Porsche would make a high[er] powered one with and LSD, maybe call it a GT4 or maybe Cayman RS. That'd be cool, but they won't do it, they wouldn't let it be faster than the 911.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Fast cars and World Champions go hand-in-hand....


Meh, the bugatti is impressive in a straight line, but it's a pig in terms of weight and there are lots of faster cars on the track.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Last time I was at South Mountain I took a picture of this "performance" car. Not sure what was going on with it, but it looked like it was trying to be my car. I also couldn't pass up the photo-op.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

StreetSpeed said:



> What's a ball park price on a setup like that? I have a cheap Schwinn hatch mount rack, but I don't feel too good about it. It's fine for the 4 mile drive to my local trails, but I don't know that I'd want to travel far with it.
> 
> Also, does that roof rack remove easily? I wouldn't want it on top of my car at track days.


you drive 4 miles to your local trails? seriously? that takes what, 20 minutes to ride?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Last time I was at South Mountain I took a picture of this "performance" car. Not sure what was going on with it, but it looked like it was trying to be my car. I also couldn't pass up the photo-op.


Ha ha! That car's not even rice. Is there a term for a car that's sub-rice?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> Ha ha! That car's not even rice. Is there a term for a car that's sub-rice?


I dunno, but a fun pastime is to go checkout the "ricer" thread on Nasioc every few months. There's some stuff there that is absolutely hilarous.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

BWAAAA!


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> What's a ball park price on a setup like that? I have a cheap Schwinn hatch mount rack, but I don't feel too good about it. It's fine for the 4 mile drive to my local trails, but I don't know that I'd want to travel far with it.
> 
> Also, does that roof rack remove easily? I wouldn't want it on top of my car at track days.


For the GTI, the roof racks run close to $300 now and the Thule sidearm is $150 (retail).

If you go with the hitch mount option, the hitch runs $120 and the Thule T2 retails for $360. So the two setups are pretty close in price. Ideally, you would find the Thule parts on sale (as I did). I have since sold the Thule sidearm and have the racks up for sale (pm me if interested). I liked the roof rack, but I have a low overhanging carport that would do some serious damage to both car and bike should I ever forget the bike was atop the car.

And yeah, the rack comes off pretty easy, takes about 5 min. I'd guess that if you track your car you would not want the hitch option.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

This is a great thread, love seeing the cars. I am not much of a car guy though. Too much money for me to afford.

This on the other hand, is well, sex on wheels, all for $16K. And for performance...well, how about 0-60 in 2.6 seconds :thumbsup: (there are faster bikes out there, but this is one of the best looking, sounding, and handling bikes made).










A few cool vids


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

mattbikeboy said:


> My turn... last week I had a brush with automotive greatness. Last week I was working some extra ours to get some designs out and while I was waiting for a rendering to finish I was scoping Autoblog and saw a series of photos showing a Reventon being uncrated. Man, I thought, that looks familiar -- after further digging I read that it was in the Las Vegas Lamborghini dealership -- which is two blocks from my office.
> 
> So we ran over there the next day at lunch to see if it was still there. And it was set in the middle of the showroom next to a Saleen S7, two Veyrons, a Muira and over a dozen Gallardos and Murcielagos. Sheesh, there is way too much money in this town. Of course it was the one day last week I didn't have my cameras with me. But my buddy had his camera phone.
> 
> mbb


I'll take the Saleen S7.


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

who can guess how rare this car is?








[/QUOTE]

'94 Turbo S, eight in the US.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> BWAAAA!


Ahh, one of my dream cars when I was younger. That looks like a mid 80's version (1985 or 1986)? I lusted after an S4, a GT...and GTS or course. Those cars are relatively affordable now...although maintenance and repairs must cost a fortune!


----------



## dances_on_pedals (Sep 17, 2004)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> Walter Rohl was 7 seconds faster round the 'ring in the new GT2 than the Carrera GT...cool sticker


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

GotMojo? said:


> Ahh, one of my dream cars when I was younger. That looks like a mid 80's version (1985 or 1986)? I lusted after an S4, a GT...and GTS or course. Those cars are relatively affordable now...although maintenance and repairs must cost a fortune!


79, with an 85/86 Borg Warner 5-speed (with posi) and all 4 corners (suspension and brakes)
are from a 90 GT.

And....

MUUUUHAAHAHAHAHahaaaaa!










Lingenfelter sbc 406 (400 ft/lbs to the ground).

Stupid fast. Ludicrous top speed.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Last time I was at South Mountain I took a picture of this "performance" car. Not sure what was going on with it, but it looked like it was trying to be my car. I also couldn't pass up the photo-op.


dude i saw that car rollin down the street like 2 weeks ago, i tried to get my phone outa my pocket to take a pic but i couldnt get it out in time :madman: . lol, im soo glad someone was able to!!! LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> 79, with an 85/86 Borg Warner 5-speed (with posi) and all 4 corners (suspension and brakes)
> are from a 90 GT.
> 
> And....
> ...


Sweet. I was real fond of the 1986 S model, which was the last to have that front end and the recessed tailights. I thought the 1987+ model got too aero looking the way they made the rear tail lights and front end flush with the rest of the body. I almost bought a 1986 S model with 35K on it a few years back but a couple oil leaks scared me away...probably had some bad seals due to lack of driving. Love those cars though :thumbsup:


----------



## Husqvarna (Jul 30, 2007)

Mrledzeppelin said:


> I went into work today (sat) when the shop was closed to do a little work on my bike; new brake pads, neaten up my computer wire routing, tune the shifters. And I was suddenly struck with the idea to take a few pictures of the GF with some of our cars. Oh did I mention I'm a certified Porsche tech, guess that would clear up where I work. Sorry for the poor lighting, Like I said we were closed. Check em out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the pics of the GF?


----------



## Killswitch021 (Jun 1, 2007)

Managed to catch this car coming home from the college one day. It is really hard to drive while drooling over that car. Taken with my camera phone so the image quality isn't that great. 








Mercedes-Mclaren SLR


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

brad h said:


> who can guess how rare this car is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was of the understanding there was more than that in this country, closer to 20 or more. US cars not gray market cars. That car is a regular nose not a Flachbau, tho I have run into a few of those as well. If there is only 8 in the US that would mean my dealer sold half of them  . but whatever I guess.

As for 928's the only one I'd own would be a 5 speed GTS. too much money to buy one in good condition. I'd rather have a 968... or a 924S with a 3.0l swap, that'd be fun.

I love Ducati's. That 1098 is amazing! Tho given the choice I'd rather have a Paul Smart Sport Classic, or even a regular Sport Classic.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

aries14 said:


> Those lil GTI\Golfs are perfect for hauling your MTB, you have to admit.


I think it really depends upon how you define "perfect for hauling your MTB."

I think that a 996 Turbo is perfect in many cases. Sometimes the drive there is more exciting than the ride itself.


----------



## MazingerZ (Mar 29, 2008)

StreetSpeed said:


> There's a guy that brings one out every year to Mont Tremblant race track in Canada. That V10 sounds like Satan on wheels, though I'm sure you already know that.


 My heart skipped a beat when I saw this Carrera. I have a Tamiya RC exactly like this one. Though I know mine doesn't drive like the real thing, I can proudly say I own a Porsche.


----------



## nocondorfx (Dec 18, 2007)

edit: link already posted of a straight piped CGT


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ultimate "donorcycle"*

but so basaaazzzzzz


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

see, when i read 'pics of my GF with the cars at work' .. my first thought was Cool some nudes! ... but eh ... 

either way nice pics ... tho i guess my aircooled VW gene is showing ... i don't care for them to much after they stopped being aircooled ...


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

-Devil- said:


> tho i guess my aircooled VW gene is showing ... i don't care for them to much after they stopped being aircooled ...


Agreed, the air cooled cars were great. (I say that despite the fact I'm currently rebuilding the top on a 993 targa!! :madman: :madmax: ) To be honest though our newest cars too drive like a dream, and the new GT3 is one of the finest driving cars ever imo. Air cooled VW on the other hand, totally awesome. I want a Thing


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

i beleive they do drive nice, haha never have had the chance to ride in or drive anything newer then a mid 90's model ... 

i have a 70 beetle i am restoring and a 74 that i do normal maint to for my mother to drive around ... 

would love a thing as well haha ... or a nice baywindow with a flat 6 tucked in under it.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

-Devil- said:


> i beleive they do drive nice, haha never have had the chance to ride in or drive anything newer then a mid 90's model ...
> 
> i have a 70 beetle i am restoring and a 74 that i do normal maint to for my mother to drive around ...
> 
> would love a thing as well haha ... or a nice baywindow with a flat 6 tucked in under it.


I love those old buses, would be nice to own one but way too much to restore! Here you might get a kick out of this if you haven't seen it. Its worth checking out!






http://www.race-taxi.ch/indexx.htm

I love how in the photo galleries it shows them making a carbon fiber roof for it! lmao! sweet


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah i have watched that numerous times before ... would love to have something like it haha...


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

sports cars are useless unless you're a professional race driver.

they can't be legally driven the way they were intended to be driven on any public roads, and those roads are too crappy for their suspension setup anywhoo.

that and i think my lifted 80s land cruiser would drive over that thing like a speed bump.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> sports cars are useless unless you're a professional race driver.
> 
> they can't be legally driven the way they were intended to be driven on any public roads, and those roads are too crappy for their suspension setup anywhoo.
> 
> that and i think my lifted 80s land cruiser would drive over that thing like a speed bump.


eh its all a matter of personal prefrence ... personally, i think a lifted truck or suv is useless ... and unsafe on most roads when just driven at the posted speed. due to the fact that a majority of people do not do the lift properly or upgrade their braking system at the same time that they put the 38+ tires onto it ...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> sports cars are useless unless you're a professional race driver.


Wrong.



eat_dirt said:


> they can't be legally driven the way they were intended to be driven on any public roads


Wrong again.



eat_dirt said:


> and those roads are too crappy for their suspension setup anywhoo.


...and wrong again.



eat_dirt said:


> that and i think my lifted 80s land cruiser would drive over that thing like a speed bump.


It seems that you don't "think" very well, based upon your post.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

mattbikeboy said:


> ...while I was waiting for a rendering to finish I was scoping Autoblog...


Here's my favorite site for looking at exotic cars:

http://www.wreckedexotics.com


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Porsche makes crappy cars. 

*intended to fire people up*


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Porsche's are junk. 

*intended to fire people up*


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

urinal mint said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> ...


no.

'sports car' drivers think they are better drivers than everyone else, they're just more aggressive and careless, more prone to speed and inevitably wipe out.

'sports cars' don't haul stuff, can't tow stuff, can't move people, and have no real use except for ego boosts for their owners. they can't even take a good bang to the door without the driver having an aneurysm.

every time i go on a road trip i just laugh at the jackasses in bimmers and mercs pulled over by smokies because they think that they're invincible with their radar detectors, driving 20mph over the limit.

this isn't germany, falko. this is america with bad roads, ruts, snow, ice, and where 'thinking' on the road will just get you wedged under a semi.

and most 'sports car' owners can't even drive a stick.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

urinal mint said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that :thumbsup:

Sports cars are meant for the road, race cars are meant for the track. Based on you're statement I can see you've never driven a good, or any sports car. And please don't chime in and say you drove such and such's '79 Vette or some Camaro. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy an off road vehicle, but lets be honest they are far less streetable.

Porsche makes great car, keep in mind I only see the broken ones! lol. They are just a tad on the pricey side.


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> and most 'sports car' owners can't even drive a stick.


woah harsh! haha

no body said anything about sports car owners, I know most of them suck, I deal with 'em every day. So what if a sports car can't haul cargo/people? It shouldn't be you're only car. My Ideal garage would include:
1972 Chevy C10 or C20
Mk1 Rabbit GTI (daily)
And some sort of sports car!


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

my mom has a cl63 amg.

after driving it i came to the conclusion that

a) i'd lose my license in a week
b) someone would steal it/vandalize it
c) if i had that kind of money i'd get a house and buy myself a really sweet AM bike


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> my mom has a cl63 amg.
> 
> after driving it i came to the conclusion that
> 
> ...


Yeah those are kinda fast. And I can't argue with C :thumbsup:


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> 'sports car' drivers think they are better drivers than everyone else,


How do you know that? It sure sounds like you have chip on your shoulder.



eat_dirt said:


> they're just more aggressive and careless, more prone to speed and inevitably wipe out.


That's a funny generalization. It has no basis in fact, but that's part of what makes it so funny.

Sports cars are useful (and fun!) even if you're not a professional race driver.



eat_dirt said:


> 'sports cars' don't haul stuff,


Wrong.



eat_dirt said:


> can't tow stuff,


Wrong.



eat_dirt said:


> can't move people,


Wrong.



eat_dirt said:


> and have no real use except for ego boosts for their owners.


...and wrong again. You're displaying some real class envy. Good job!



eat_dirt said:


> they can't even take a good bang to the door without the driver having an aneurysm.


I think that you'll find that no driver takes a bang on their door without a pretty strong reaction. That's been my experience when I've had to bang on car doors, truck, dorrs, SUV doors, etc.



eat_dirt said:


> every time i go on a road trip i just laugh at the jackasses in bimmers and mercs pulled over by smokies because they think that they're invincible with their radar detectors, driving 20mph over the limit.


How do you know that they think they are invincible? You sure seem pretty jealous.

p.s. A decent radar detector, properly used, can save you from being pulled over quite often. That's been my experience.



eat_dirt said:


> this isn't germany, falko. this is america with bad roads, ruts, snow, ice, and where 'thinking' on the road will just get you wedged under a semi.


There are plenty of great driving roads in the US where you can have a great time while driving a sports car. Sometimes while driving to the trailhead to ride even.



eat_dirt said:


> and most 'sports car' owners can't even drive a stick.


How do you know this?


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> no.
> 'sports car' drivers think they are better drivers than everyone else, they're just more aggressive and careless, more prone to speed and inevitably wipe out.


funny, i have said that many times about the idiots that drive lifted trucks and suv's while swerving around on the road and having to lock up their tires while they hop twards a busy intersection because they wern't paying attention ...


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> no.
> 
> 'sports car' drivers think they are better drivers than everyone else, they're just more aggressive and careless, more prone to speed and inevitably wipe out.
> 
> ...


Nice generalizations. Mine is that you are a complete moron.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Dad Man Walking said:


> Here's my favorite site for looking at exotic cars:
> 
> http://www.wreckedexotics.com


Yep, that's a fun site too. I enjoy checking it out every now and then. It makes it look like there are a lot of idiot drivers in the world though. :nono:

mbb


----------

